# Does submitting an animated short hinder chances for USC MFA Film and TV Production?



## nb1299 (Oct 28, 2021)

For my Film and TV Production application, I'm submitting an animated short I directed and produced independently. The app guidelines state the visual sample submission can be live-action or animation, however I haven't seen any mention of people successfully submitting animated work and this has me feeling anxious. Does anyone know if the admissions team appreciate animation for this program?

Thanks


----------

